# DELL Optiplex GX260



## Rizmi (Feb 23, 2005)

hi

I am using DELL Optiplex GX260 and recetly i reformatted and reinstalled windows xp prof.

I do not have driver cd for it and downloaded all the drivers from 

http://supportapj.dell.com/support/...s=dhs&SystemID=PLX_PNT_P4_GX260&os=WW1&osl=EN

and installed. Problem is after all upgrades (driver) 
1. USB controller and 
2. Simple PCI communication device are still not properly installed (yellow marks in device manager) and therefore no internet connection available. (using DSL modem)

above dell site has no more drivers to this gx260...

pl. provide any help ASAP.....

thanx in advance to all....


----------



## levik (Jul 30, 2006)

Do you know what network card you had installed before you formatted? If you can't remember you should be able to find out using you service code and going to original or current config
http://support.ap.dell.com/support/...info/en/details?c=au&l=en&s=dhs&~tab=2uration page.


----------



## Rizmi (Feb 23, 2005)

actually network card working fine....but without pci communication controller properly installed, network not acessible.... need drivers for Simple PCI communication controller and usb controller.....


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello,

Can you tell us what motherboard you have? If your not sure, you can run Everest Home Edition (in my sig) and tell us what the motherboard section says.

With this information, we can make sure you get the correct drivers.


----------



## evasive (Aug 1, 2006)

Install XP SP2 for the USB controller problem. 
Install your modem drivers for the PCI serial controller problem. The drivers for that MUST be included with the modem.


----------



## Rizmi (Feb 23, 2005)

installed SP2 but no progress.....
will check out the modem drivers......thanx


----------

